# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  333 receta gatimi

## DEBATIKU

Do  te fillojme me antipastat

*-*Sanduicet perdoren ne raste pritjesh,kur nuk kerkohet preokupim i vecante per gatim.Ato pergatiten me cfaredolloj mishi te pjekur,me proshute, me sallam,me sardele,me djathe e garnitura te tjera.Forma dhe madhesia e tyre zgjidhen sipas deshires.

*Pergatitja e sanuiçeve*

1.Kryesisht perdoret buke e bardhe e prere ne feta te holla 1/2 cm te trsha
2.Fetat ndahen dy nga dy dhe lyhen me gjalpe.
3.Pergatitet mbushja e cila mund te jete:
 -feta te holla dhe djathe kackavall
 -feta rostoje dhe djathe
 -sallam dhe djathe
 -sardele te shtypura
 -domate pa fara e leng
 -peshk ton i konservuar
 -mish pule i grire ose feta
 -veze dhe majdanos 
 -feta patateje
 -speca te pjekur te lyer me vaj
 4.Bashkohen fetat e bukes me njera tjetren ngjishen pak dhe priten ne forma te ndryshme si katrore trekendesha rripa etj...mjaft qe ato te kapen me lehtesi me dy gishta dhe te hahen pa veshtiresi.
 5.Ruhen ne vend te fresket ,ne menyre qe te mos shkrije gjalpi dhe mbulohen me nje picete te lagur me pak uje qe te mos thahen.


*KANAPETE*

Pergatiten njelloj si sanduicet,por vetem me nje fete buke dhe ne vendosjen e mbushjes tregohet me kujdes.Kane te njejtat forma dhe permasa.


*KANAPE ME SARDELE*

 5 sardele
 2 te verdha veze
 feta te holla buke 
 gjalpe ose vaj

1.vendosen ne havan sardelet dhe te verdhat e vezeve.
 2.shtypen mire derisa te perftohet nje mase kremoze.
 3.skuqen fetat e bukes ne gjalpe ose vaj dhe lyhen siper me kremin e pergatitur

----------


## DEBATIKU

*KANAPE ME PROSHUTE*

 10 feta te holla proshute(ose mortadele)
 2 veze te ziera
 gjalpe
 majdanoz
 5 feta te holle buke
 1.Lyhen fetat e bukes me gjalpe 
 2.Shtypim ne havan te verdhat bashkem me te bardhat dhe pak gjalpe.(ose mikser)
 3.Fetat e proshutes mblidhen ne forme kaushi dhe mbushen me perzjerjen e pergatitur.
 4.Kaushet vendosen dy nga dy ne ane te kunderta mbi fetat e bukes dhe ruhen ne te ftohte qe te mos shkrije gjalpi.



*KANAPE ME ULLINJ*

2-3 Sardele pa hala
gjalpe i fresket 
feta te holle buke
ullinj pa berthame
1 domate e madhe
1.Shtypen sardelet ne havan me gjalpin,deri sa te formohet nje mase kremoze. (ose mikser)
2.Lyhen fetat e bukes me nje shtrese te trashe nga perzjeria e pergatiur.
3.Ne mes te bukes vendoset nje fete e holle domateje pa leng dhe mbi te nje koker ulli.



*KANAPE PARIZIANE*


feta te holle buke,gjalpe,majoneze,veze e zier,pak majdanoz

1.skuqen fetat e bukes ne gjalpe.
2.pasi ftohen lyhen me majoneze.
3.ne qender vendoset pak majdanoz i grire dhe sperkaten me ta verdhen e vezes te therrmuar.



*KANAPE ME DJATHE*

feta te holla buke,gjalpe,salce beshamel,djathe,kackavall.

1.skuqen fetat e bukes ne gjalpe.
2.lyhen me nje shtrese te trashe salce beshamel
3.sperkaten me djathe kackavall te grire
4.futen ne furre te nxehete per disa minuta dhe sherbehen te nxeta.


*BRIOSH SURPRIZE*

4 bukeza,salce beshamel,150gr kerpudha

1.hiqet tuli i bukezave
2.perzihet tuli i bukezave me beshamelin dhe me kerpudhat e gatuara ne gjalpe dhe te prera ne cope te holla.
3.mbushen bukezat me masen e pergatitur.
4.futen ne furre per disa minuta dhe sherbehen te nxehta


*HAVAI TOST*

6 feta te holle buke te bardhe
6 feta te holle proshute (sallami)
6 feta ananasi(komposto)
6 feta te holla kackavall i bute
6 kokrra qershi

1.Mbi fetat e bukes vendosen me radhe : proshuta(ose sallami),ananasi,kackavalli dhe ne qender kokrra e qershise.
2.Futen ne furre per 15 min dhe sherbehen te nxehta.


*KRUT ARLEZIAN*

8feta buke tul , 6 domate, 100g ullinj te zinj,1 thelb hudher,100 g sardele, vaj ulliri, majdanoz dhe piper

1.priten domatet ne feta
2.pastrohen ullinjte nga perthamat dhe grihen bashke me sardelet.
3.zhyten fetat e bukes ne vaj ulliri.
4.vendosen siper bukes fetat e domateve dhe mbi to perzjeria e mesiperme.Shtohet majdanozi i grire bashke me hudhren dhe piper.
5.futen ne fure per tu pjekur dhe sherbehen te nxehta

----------


## bjondina

Ja te them une nje tjeter.Po i quajme "Kanape alla bjondina":
Ne fillim ziejme vezet.pastaj ne nje tas i presim vezet ne copeza te vogla presim domate kastravec spec ca ullinj dhe ca djath.I hedhim pezierjes pak kripe rigon piper te zi dhe vaj ulliri. Me ne fund hedhim 1-2 luge nga kjo perzierje mbi feta buke te thekura.

----------


## alvi

Une me sa maj men kanape i thojn divonit.

----------


## gjithcka asgje

jo mre taj 
kanape i thone kanapeve te penxheres...........ni ashu i thoshte gjyshja  ime . e po varet ku e ka bo filloren ghyshja ime ........ se me i klas me taten jo jo e jo iher.........

----------


## Letersia 76

Na kenaqet me keto receta ushqimesh..........O debatiku i ke provuar te tera 
cila eshte me e mira ma shruaj.....se do te provoj ta gatoj....

bye!

----------


## DEBATIKU

Letersia 76 une nuk i kam shkruar te gjitha recetat prandaj nuk te jap akoma pergjigje se cila me pelqen me shume. Po ti provoji te gjitha e zgjith ate qe te pelqen me shume.Kur te filloj me mishrat do te te them per disa receta shume te mira te cilat jene te preferuarat e mia.



Sallate me kastravece

3 kastravece,leng limoni,3luge supe krem qumshti,1luge supe majdanos i grire dhe kripe e piper.
1.Kastravecet qerohen e priten ne copa te medha.Pastaj futen per 1 min ne uje qe valon.Nxirren dhe lihen menjane te ftohen.
2.Kur te jene ftohur,priten ne copa me te vogla dhe siper tyre shtohet kremi i qumshtit,lengu i limonit,kripa dhe piperi.Perzihen mire dhe pastaj sperkaten me majdanozin e grire.Ftohen ne frigorifer per 30 min.Mund te shtohen edhe qepe te njoma te grira holle.




Sallate me laker te grire

1laker mesatare(vetem zemra),2dege selino,4qepe te njoma,2luge supe majoneze,kripe dhe piper i kuq.
1.Zemra e lakres futet ne uje qe valon per 5 min:nxirret dhe lihet te ftohet.
2.Grihen holle te gjitha zarzavatet dhe perzihen mire.
3.Hidhet siper tyre kripa,piperi i kuq dhe majoneza.Perzihen me kujdes.




Sallate me panxhar te bardhe

1panxhar i bardhe,sardele,hudhra,vaj dhe kripe e piper.
1.Zgjidhet nje panxhar qe te mos kete fije ne brendesi dhe piqet ne furre.
2.Qerohet,pritet ne copa te holla dhe te vogla dhe vendoset ne nje sallatiere.
3.Hidhen siper sardele te prera ne copa te vogla dhe hudhra te grira.Shtohet kripe vaj e piper sipas deshires.



Sallate me mashurka te njoma

1/2kg mashurka te njoma,1patate e madhe,2qepe te njoma,2luge supe vaj 1luge supe uthull,3thelpinj hudhra,50g proshute,majdanoz dhe kripe e piper.
1.Mashurkat e pastruara dhe patatja e qeruar hidhen te ziejne bashke ne nje tenxhere me uje te ftohte.
2.Mashurkat e ziera vendosen mbi nje sallatiere dhe mbi to patatja e copetuar.
3.Pergatitet salca:Shtypen mire hudhrat me kripen,shtohet piperi,uthulla dhe perzihen mire.Pastaj shtohet vaji dhe vazhdon perzierja derisa salca te behet kremoze.Ne fund shtohen qepet e grira holle dhe perzihen.
4.Salca e pergatitur hidhet me luge mbi sallate,pastaj hidhet majdanozi i grire holle dhe nese deshirohet shtohet proshuta e prere ne copa te vogla.





Sallate me oriz

125g oriz,3 domate, 1/2kavanozi bizele,4luge supe vaj,1luge supe mustarde,karkaleca deti te qeruar,ullinj te zinj,1spec,2veze,50g rrush i thate,1e1/2 uthullkripe piper dhe majdanoz
1.Orizi hidhet ne nje tenxhere me uje me kripe qe valon dhe lihet te zieje per 15-20min sipas llojitte orizit.Pas zierjes,shperlahet me uje te ftohte dhe kullohet.
2.Zihen vezet fort dhe qerohen.
3.Qerohet speci dhe pritet ne feta te holla per se gjeri.
4.Priten domatet me katersh.
5.Ne nje sallatiere te madhe pergatitet salca :perqeshje: erzihen uthulla me kripen dhe piperin derisa te tretet kripa.Shtohet mustarda dhe rrihen bashke me to,pastaj edhe vaji dhe vazhdohet derisa salca te behet kremoze.
6.Mbi salce hidhen me radhe  :i hutuar: rizi,karkalecat,rrushi i thate,speci,bizelet e kulluara,dhe te gjitha keto perzihen mire.
7.Siper sallates vendosen vezet e prera me katersh,domatet,ullinjte dhe majdanozi.



Sallate e kuqe

150g oriz,nje panxhar,nje molle,50g kackavall,10 kokra arra,1 grusht stafidhe dhe uthull dhe kripe.
1.Vihet orizi te zieje ne uje te kripur.
2.Pasi kullohet mire orizi,vendoset ne nje sallatiere me panxharin e kuq,mollen e prere ne copa te vogla,kackavallin e prere e kuba te vegjel,arrat e qeruara dhe stafidhet e lara.
3.Hidhet uthull dhe kripe.




p.s.

----------


## Letersia 76

THX... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DEBATIKU

Sallate ''Vendeta''
1kastravec,2domate,150g panxhar,1spec jeshil e 1 i kuq,2 veze, 4sardele(konserve),1konserve peshku ton,100g ullinj te zinj,ereza,uthull,kripe dhe nje luge mustarde

1.Priten ne copa te vogla  kastraveci,domatja,panxhari,specat.
2.Shtohen sardelet,toni i prere ne copa dhe ullinjte.
3.Hidhet uthull,kripe dhe mustarde te perziera bashke.
4.Sperkatet me ereza te grira.
5.Vendosen siper veze te ziera te prera me katersh.

----------


## bjondina

Me qense keni kaluar te sallatat po u them dhe une 2 cope:

1- Sallate me portokalle
Presim portokallet ne copa kubike te vogla ose mund ti presim gjysem thelash.Ne fillim, se desh harrova lekuren sipas deshires mund t'ja hiqni ose jo.
Grijme qepe sipas deshires
Shtojme ullinj.
Ne fund i perziejme me kripe piper dhe vaj ulliri.


2-Sallate greke

1 tuf sallate jeshile
1-2 kokrra domate
1-2 kastravec
1 tuf qepe te njoma
ullinj
djath te bardhe (feta cheese)
kripe,piper,rigon,uthull ose balsamic vinegar,vaj ulliri.
Sallata, domatet, kastravecet dhe qepet priten si zakonisht.Shtohen ullinjte dhe djathi i bardhe dhe ky i prere ne copa te vogla le te themi ne madhsine e ullinjve.Shtohet kripe, piper, rigon, uthulla ose balsamic vinegar dhe vaj ulliri. I perziejme mire dhe ..... servirim sallaten.

----------


## Gjallica

Debatiku a do ndihme mo :ngerdheshje: 

Sallate me *"Kerpudha'*

1 marule                                  2 veze
1 tufe selino                            1 ls mustradë
2 endivi                                   1 ls uthull
100 g panxhar i kuq               3 ls vaj
100 g kerpudha                      nenexhik
proshutë                                 kripë , piper

1. Lahen me kujdes sallata , endivitë , selinoja dhe fshihen mire.
2. Pritet panxhari ne copa te vogla.
3. Qërohen kerpudhat , lahën dhe thahën.
4. Zihen vezët fort dhe qërohen.
5. Ne nje sallatiere pregatitet salca: trazohet mustarda ne uthull. Hidhet kripe e piper. Trazohen mire sa te tretet krypa. Shtohet vaji dhe trazohen fort derisa te behet kremoze.
6. Priten kerpudhat ne feta te holla , grihet selinoja , shfletohen endivitë dhe priten. Hidhen te gjitha ne tasin e sallates se bashku me copat e panxharit dhe gjethet e marules. Perzihen.
7. Priten vezet ne feta rrumbullake , copat e proshutes ne feta te holla dhe hidhen siper sallates. Hidhet siper nenexhik ose ne mungese te tij , majdanoz.

Sallate *"Lola"*

4 patate te ziera               5 kokrra arra
1 rrenje selino                   3 ls krem
100 g proshute                  1 ls uthull
100 g kaçkavall                  1 limon
ullinj te zinj.

1. Qerohen patatet e ziera dhe priten ne copa te vogla.
2. Pritet ne copa te vogla dhe selinoja.
3. Shtohen proshuta dhe kaçkavalli te prere ne copa te vogla.
4. Hidhen ullinjte dhe arrat e qeruara.
5. Perzihen te gjitha. Hidhet kremi , uthulla dhe lengu i limonit.

Sallate *"Pepi"*

4 patate mesatare                             1 veze e zier
4 feta proshute(ose sallam)               1 ls majdanoz i grire
2 kastravece turshi                              kripe , piper
1 ls qepe e njome e grire.

1. Priten patatet ne kubike dhe ne uje derisa te zbuten.
2. Hidhen te ftohta ne nje sallatiere dhe shtohen siper tyre proshuta, kastravecet dhe e bardha e vezes te prera ne copa te vogla , qete dhe majdanozi i grire. Perzihen te gjitha me kujdes.
3. Ne nje pjate shtyhet me luge e verdha e vezes. Hidhet pak kripe e piper, majoneza dhe perzihen mire bashke derisa te behet mase homogjene.
4. Salca e pergatitur hidhet mbi patatet dhe perzihet mire me to.

Sallate me *"Krem qumeshti"*

Sallate marule
kastravece te fresket
1ls krem qumeshti
1 ls kos
1/2 kokerr limoni
kripe

1. Lahen gjethet e marules dhe hidhen ne sallatiere.
2. Lahet kastraveci,pritet ne kubike te vegjel dhe hidhet mbi gjethet e marules.
3. Ne nje tas perzihen mire kremi i qumeshtit me kosin , me lengun e limonit dhe kripen. Pasi lidhet mire , hidhet mbi sallate dhe perzihet me te.

Sallate me *Patellxhanë*

1/2 patellxhanë
2 ls vaj
1 ls uthull
disa thelpinj hudher
kripe , piper
majdanoz
speca te pjekura
domate.

1. Patellxhanet e paqeruar piqen ne furre dhe pastaj pastrohen nga lekura.
2. Pjesa e mbetur grihet holle dhe kalohet ne rrjet metalike.
3. Pureja e krijuar vendoset ne nje tas porcelani , shtohen hudhrat e shtypura , majdanozi i grire holle , kripa piperi , vaji dhe uthulla.
4. Masa perzihet mire me luge druri , derisa te behet homogjene.
5. Vendoset ne pjata dhe zbukurohet me speca te pjekura e te qeruara , me domate te fresketa dhe ne fund , sperkatet me vaj ulliri.

Deba je gati te kalosh tek *Salcat* tani :ngerdheshje:

----------


## analodi

ej une e kam kete liber po mund te ma shpjegosh pak kujt i thone peksimadhe se nuk e di     me respekt

----------


## sadete71

Analodi pershendetje 
Peksimadhe eshte cope e holle  buke, e pjekur dy here a e thare ne furre per te mos u mykur;
Peksimadhe  gruri. Eshte bere si peksimadhe eshte forcuar shume; eshte thare shume.

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

po pse lodhesh le te blejn librin dhe e kan ne shpi ...po prap te lumte qe nuk perto me i shkrujt dhe qe ndimon ato qe nuk kan mundsin ta blejn librin....

une e kam librin dhe gjysmen e librit as nuk e mare vesh fare....

----------


## xani1

Kush nuk e blen librin, le ta vizitojë Forumin.

----------


## Prudence

na u prish stomaku.......

----------


## xlindax

*Ja ta them dhe une nje recet
Merni nje tigan
Hidhi cik vaj
Lere te nxehet pak
Pastaj hidh dy kokrra vez KUUUUUUJDES mos te prishet e verdha
Mer nje luge dhe hidhi vajin persiper qe te skuqet dhe nga lart
Kur te jet e skuqur si me shum te tepelqej hiqe e coje ne nje pjat
Hidhi pak kripe e te befte mire*

----------


## fegi

A din kush din te ma jap receten e ebelsires te na ithojn zhabica.

----------


## Blinaa

.


TULLUMBA:
 Per 25 cope nevojiten:

Për brumin :
 Miell 1 gotë,

 Vaj ose gjalpë 2-3 lugë gjelle,
 Vezë 3-4 kokrra,
 Pak kripë e sheqer,
 Ujë treçerek gote.

Për shurupin:
 Sheqer 2 gota
 Ujë 2 gota
 Vaj për skuqje.

Përgatitja
 Brumi për tullumba përgatitet duke zier në uje miell së bashku me gjalpë ose yndyrë tjetër dhe pas zierjes ky brumë përzihet me sasi të madhe vezësh, Për ti dhënë formën tullumbave përdoret një vegël e dhëmbëzuar. Forma mbushet me brumë dhe vihen të piqen nga të dyja anët në zjarr të nxehtë. Pas skuqjes hiqen nga zjarri dhe hidhen në shërbet të ftohtë ku mbahen 1-2 ninuta. Pastaj hiqen dhe rreshtohen në pjatë.

----------


## Blinaa

.


TULLUMBA:
 Per 25 cope nevojiten:

Për brumin :
 Miell 1 gotë,

 Vaj ose gjalpë 2-3 lugë gjelle,
 Vezë 3-4 kokrra,
 Pak kripë e sheqer,
 Ujë treçerek gote.

Për shurupin:
 Sheqer 2 gota
 Ujë 2 gota
 Vaj për skuqje.

Përgatitja
 Brumi për tullumba përgatitet duke zier në uje miell së bashku me gjalpë ose yndyrë tjetër dhe pas zierjes ky brumë përzihet me sasi të madhe vezësh, Për ti dhënë formën tullumbave përdoret një vegël e dhëmbëzuar. Forma mbushet me brumë dhe vihen të piqen nga të dyja anët në zjarr të nxehtë. Pas skuqjes hiqen nga zjarri dhe hidhen në shërbet të ftohtë ku mbahen 1-2 ninuta. Pastaj hiqen dhe rreshtohen në pjatë.

----------

